# Add Control Panel To Start



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Add Control Panel To Start

This gives you the entire contents of Control Panel when highlighted.

Right click on the Start button and select Explore.

Click on on blank spot in the right pane.

Select New and Folder.

Name the folder exactly as this:

Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D} 

If you copy and paste don't leave any spaces after 30303D}


Courtsey of Mesich


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Handy , and worked like a charm, I am using Win98 SE, does it work with al 9x versions ??...Rhett


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rhettman5:_
> *Handy , and worked like a charm, I am using Win98 SE, does it work with al 9x versions ??...Rhett *


I just got it today and have know idea if it will work on any other version. I am also using W98SE.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Yep, it should.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Works fine for WinME also.

Dave


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

nice tip...I added it on my 98 machine

XP included it 










buck


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cool tip Deke THX alot, Take Care !!


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

I havew xp home...this did not work for me, I got an empty folder


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have 98SE and it did not work either.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

perris

Are you using the XP start menu or the classic?

If your using the XP start menu right ckick start click properties then click the start menu tab then click customize
then click the advanced tab then under start menu items look for control panel and put a dot next to Display as menu click OK, Apply, and OK. It should then display like my screenshot in my previous post










by the way... It does work in XP Home for me...It adds it to the All Programs list and displays the contents when I point to it. but as I said you really don't need to do it.

buck


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy hewee

Did you copy that whole line just as Deke posted it and use it as the name for the new folder... * not* put it in the folder

nothing goes in the folder

buck


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hewee:_
> *I have 98SE and it did not work either.  *


Harry-- Be sure and follow the tip about the no spaces after the last symbol eg. } I never could copy and paste. I had to type it in.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy Deke

copy and paste from your first post worked fine for me

buck


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

All I get is a folder with the name...

Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309} 

And a empty sub folder.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Buck--This is a little off the subject. I do a print screen and paste it into Paint and save it but cannot use it as an attachement because of the size. It comes out over 1MB. All I have is Paint and Kodak Imaging. I would like to be able to post the picture of my control panel expanded menu like this.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy Deke

Here's a link to the filters that will allow you to save as .jpg with Paint

http://www.geocities.com/one_human/advanced.html#mspaint_fix

Paste your print screen into Paint... crop it to the size you want and save it as a .jpg...the file size should be fine to post then

buck


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Hewee

Is the folder with that name in *C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu*

If you click start did control panel get added to the menu like this










buck


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buck52:_
> *Howdy Deke
> 
> Here's a link to the filters that will allow you to save as .jpg with Paint
> ...


You the man Buck. I don't know why I didn't ask this earlier.










Buck-I have been doing some more cropping.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy again Deke 

glad it worked for you 

There are a ton of other programs that you could use to do that but Paint is quick and actually
works quite well for simple screenshots like that

Even though the file size is OK you should probably either crop the image to show just what you want or leave it as a link...
a full size desktop screenshot like that is a killer for people with dial-up 

buck


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buck52:_
> *Howdy again Deke
> 
> glad it worked for you
> ...


As you can see I haven't used paint much. Will learn how to crop and change the post.

Thanks.


----------



## birdog2 (Nov 27, 2001)

I am using 98se also, and my results were the same as hewee`s,
.....just an empty sub folder.

birdog2


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

This is all I get.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

It might be just my eyes, but I don't see the period before the first Brace in your picture. that would do it.

Control Panel*.*{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Hewee and birdog2

I just duplicated what you posted hewee...

your missing the . after control panel

make sure the name looks exactly like this

*Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D} *
not this

*Control Panel{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}*

edit.... timing is everything.... 

buck


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

worked great, buck...thanx...I'm a moderator on another site...I'd love to post this there...I'll give the credit to deke and you at this site...as long as you don't mind


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by buck52:_
> *Hewee and birdog2
> 
> I just duplicated what you posted hewee...
> ...


Yes I did it both ways and the screen shot is just the other one but they both come out the same still.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

strange indeed

buck


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by buck52:_
> *Hewee and birdog2
> 
> Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}
> ...


Hey I just copy and pasted this from your post and it work.  

Don't know why it work now because it is the same as I did before.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by buck52:_
> *strange indeed
> 
> buck *


Well you got that right but it works now.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by perris:_
> *worked great, buck...thanx...I'm a moderator on another site...I'd love to post this there...I'll give the credit to deke and you at this site...as long as you don't mind *


Perris-Go ahead with the post but give the credit to Mesich of computing.net as that is where I got it.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Deke:_
> *
> 
> Perris-Go ahead with the post but give the credit to Mesich of computing.net as that is where I got it. *


done deke...mesich got the credit...thanx


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by perris:_
> *
> 
> done deke...mesich got the credit...thanx *


Perris- I let Meisch know that we were posting his trick and gave him the url. He checked it out and joined the forum today. He will be a great addition to the forum. He has some awesome stuff.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

This one _ is_ pretty well documented you know:

http://www.google.com/search?source...+Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I wasn't inferring he originally developed it just that he found it and I copied it, evidently to some members enjoyment.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

It _is_ a nice tweak. I didnt mean to detract from it.

BTW, here are some other options to play with:

Dial-Up Networking.{992CFFA0-F557-101A-88EC-00DD010CCC48} 
Printers.{2227A280-3AEA-1069-A2DE-08002B30309D} 
Inbox.{00020D75-0000-0000-C000-000000000046} 
My Computer.{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D} 
Recycle Bin.{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E} 
Network Neighborhood.{208D2C60-3AEA-1069-A2D7-08002B30309D} 
Desktop.{00021400-0000-0000-C000-000000000046} 
Briefcase.{85BBD920-42A0-1069-A2E4-08002B30309D} 
Fonts.{BD84B380-8CA2-1069-AB1D-08000948F534} 
Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}
My Computer.{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}
Briefcase.{85BBD920-42A0-1069-A2E4-08002B30309D}
History.{FF393560-C2A7-11CF-BFF4-444553540000}
Scheduled Tasks.{D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks Tony. I can see now I'm going to have a full Start menu.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

When all is said and done I actually prefer the control panel shortcut I put on my quick launch bar...
It's one of those tips/tricks that on the surface is cool but it's actual value....

just my thoughts 

buck


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buck52:_
> *Howdy
> 
> When all is said and done I actually prefer the control panel shortcut I put on my quick launch bar...
> ...


I agree, Buck...here's a funny thing...I can't get rid of it...I haven't looked to far into this, as i'm keeping it in both places...but it is interesting that I can't uncheck the list option

update...today the uncheck took...strange


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buck52:_
> *Howdy
> 
> When all is said and done I actually prefer the control panel shortcut I put on my quick launch bar...
> ...


Buck-After about two days of using it I think I agree with you. I am having trouble locating what I want because the icons are so small, and that is what I usually zero in on.

Kind of like when I first got my puter and downloaded a zillion screensavers.


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

After reading Bucks post, I thought DUHHH and put it on the task bar, but it was another fun learning experience ...Rhett PS...keep em coming !!


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks for all the registry extensions Tony. 

Been looking for them since a while.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

No prob!


----------

